# Wading West Bay 6-23, and Surfside Wading 6-25



## txfisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

Saturday morning, like many of anglers, headed out early for what we thought was gonna be the perfect morning for surf wade fishing. When we arrived the waves were choppy and the water was rougher than we intended. Still dark out we decided to hit up some spots out in the west bay. We hammered the fish, catching around 25-30 trout (keeping only those 20-25") and catching around 20-25 slot reds (keeping only our 3 limits). It was rather successful and a really fun morning. We also CAUGHT AND RELEASED 2 monster trout, one is 29" and the other is 30". So with the surf not as expected we still had a very successful morning!


----------



## txfisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

i did edit the pictures by enhancing the color of the angler/fish and then changed the background to black and white, then pasted the enhanced photo over the black and white. No changes were made to the pictures just changes of colors and sat/hue/contrast.


----------



## txfisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

*6-25 surf, second part of forum thread*

Around 11am on Monday we all began texting back and forth on what the surfcam looked like and decided we were gonna hit the surf this time no matter what. Again upon arrival, the surf was rough with good side waves, which was not expected. We did not bring our boat this time so we gave it a go. It was really slow at the beginning and then the bite picked up. We left with our 4 limits of trout with the fish still biting and about 45 minutes of light remaining in the day. The Red in the picture was measured by trying to use a small measuring device that reached 28" and trying to double measure the fish. We came to approximately 44-45". It was a great fight and was successfully released back after taking a few pictures. (again like i did for the big trout, i edited the background and enhanced the colors of the angler/fish) 2 other friends were with us and they decided to take their fish with them and they were not accounted in this photo. all in all we had an awesome weekend of fishing. The big trout in the picture was 26" unfortunately he was unable to be revived for a release.


----------



## txfisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

For those who are muttering words of disgust about keeping trout or this many fish, we dont usually keep fish, this 4th of July we are frying all these fish for the extended families who dont get to eat fresh seafood often.


----------

